# Gov. Hoeven.......



## Team 870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just saw gov. hoeven driving through burger king with his family picking up some food........just thought everyone would like to know.. :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Stalker?! Everyone eats Burger King dude...and please nobody hijack this thread to say McDonald's is better and whatnot, because that's not the point that I'm trying to make!


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

Dude, what's wrong with you, Mcdonalds is way better, i can't believe gov. hoeven would eat at a lowly place like burger king when he can go to a high class establishment like Mcdonald's. :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

uke:

That's gross. McDonald's is only good for their "cold days hot deals" and the Spicy Chicken sandwich-which I had for lunch. Wow, I am such a hypocrite.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

he just wanted to "have it his way"

That commercial BK has is just flat out freaky, with that plastic looking King, it's just wrong.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://theburgerking.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Team 870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Screw McDonalds, me and BB lead just got back from there. I asked for a number one and a side salad and the bastards gave me a med pop and a salad. Either the cashier was deaf or just plain stupid. Im guessing stupid because i think my little brother, who can't even count to 10, could get a job there


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, i agree with tony, he must of wanted " to have it his way" y else would u go to burger king? Liked the response that just made my day! Thanks :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You all are wrong. Taco Bell Rules. Think Outside the BUN!

That and Donkey Kong is the greatest video game ever.

And Ma$e is the greatest rapper in the history of the world...ever. 
www.collegeuniv.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> You all are wrong. Taco Bell Rules. Think Outside the BUN!


You seriously need to go to Fargo and eat at the Taco Shop...you'll change your view on the bell.



> That and Donkey Kong is the greatest video game ever.


Hmmmm....not bad, but I think you need to consider Pole Position.



> And Ma$e is the greatest rapper in the history of the world...ever.


Okay, so I know you've lost it there. Welcome Baaaaaaaaaack. :thumb:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Half life is the best game ever, and taco bell uses the worst quality meat available.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

"Half Life is the best game ever"....stretching it a bit MT!
Good engine, give it a B+ for Counterstrike.
Got to go with Battefield II or Pong.

Dairy Queen for fast food.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Battlefield 2 has more bugs than a forest.

CSS owns too.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

I give up with you MT, you are one stubborn poultry pop!

My Lord, My Lord why has MT forsaken me!


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, what started as gov. hoeven, has gone on to video games, WOW!, but to throw my 2 cents in i think mario world for the super nintendo is the best game ever( sorry duck hunter). and for taco bell, that only tastes good at 2:00 am when ur hammered and a bucket of sh*t would taste good! :beer:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Tecmo Bowl. Period. End of story.

Same with White Castle. 10 Sliders with cheese and a large Coke. Period. Although Taco Shop is a close second.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd have to say the ReD PePpEr is the _best_, no questions asked.

One whole and one half salami grinder w/taco meat, and a cheese tostada.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

goldhunter470 said:


> Tecmo Bowl. Period. End of story.


You have provided an extremely great game, but let's not forget Contra. Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, B,A, select, start.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

870 XPRS wrote:


> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, B,A, select, start.


Meeemories....... I didn't know I could move my thumbs that fast!

R_C wrote:


> I'd have to say the ReD PePpEr is the best, no questions asked.


Really dig the hot sauce. I love the sweet heat!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> goldhunter470 said:
> 
> 
> > Tecmo Bowl. Period. End of story.
> ...


We were just laughing about the Contra code this weekend, what are the odds?

Totally forgot about Tecmo....wow what a classic. Although I got sick of the same 4 plays so Super Tecmo really opened up the Tecmo horizon.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Couldn't resist to put $.02 in. Contra ruled in Nintendo world.

And my choice of fast food...Arby's roast beef sandwiches.

By the way, is Mandan the only place a person can go to Bonaza to eat now?? Darn I miss that place along with Happy Joes Pizza where I could watch them create the masterpiece Canadian Bacon pizza.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

live2hunt

are you crazy you have the best pizza joint in the world in your town...

PIZZA RANCH takes the cake chichken and the pizza all in one place..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pizza Ranch is a tough one to beat.......but if you've ever had a Taco Supreme Pizza from Happy Joe's I've yet to find one better!

Funny you mention Bananza.....they have all gone out of business haven't they?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

sota: Pizza ranch is good and the misses and I frequent it regularly, but Happy Joes was tough to beat. Especially the one that used to be in Minot in the mall. They had that huge candy shop on the side. I used to dream of buying the $11 lollypop that was 2 feet in diameter.

Chris: I think Bonanza in Mandan is still open. Remember the 2 foot chunk of cheese they would have up and you could slice your own.

ahhh, the good ole days...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh yeah fast food and old school nintendo is my specialty..

Hands down the 99 cents double cheese at Mcdonalds is the best burger out there.. I swear they sprinkle crack or something on it!!

As for Nintendo I was a jonser for Tecmo Bowl, Mike Tysons punch out and of course Contra!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Tecmo Bowl is the pinnacle of all nintendo games. I have refurbished nintendo's with all the versions of tecmo and still enjoy playing whenever I have someone willing to play me. A good example is this fall my buddy came back from Tenn. for deer season so the night before we break out Tecmo and didn't quit till after midnight.

Big mac, period......


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Are you guys crazy? What about Culvar's "Better Butter Burger"? Those rock.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Gotta be the Pizza Ranch and Super Tecmo Bowl. You others don't know what your talking about.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tony Turner said:


> Are you guys crazy? What about Culvar's "Better Butter Burger"? Those rock.


Isn't that the burger with the stick of butter in the middle? My arteries cringe every time I think about eating another one of those.  :lol:


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, i'm sorry bout saying mario bros 2 is the best game, i totally forgot about tecmo. I use to live for that game when i was younger. As for the pizza, i think pizza ranch is great, but have you ever had the chicken alfredo from pizza corner? now that is the best frozen pizza ever period! :beer:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nothing beats the Pizza Ranch after a long day of hunting. As for Fargo, Taco Shop hands down.

Did any of you have the track and field game for regular nintendo? We had that game and a mat that went with it. You actually had to run on this mat, and you could do other things like the long jump and hurdles. That was the only nintendo game where in the end my fingers didnt hurt.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

half a stick not a whole one. And yes, you can feel your blood slow down while you are eating it.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I will give you all the Pizza Joes taco pizza but after that it is Pizza Ranch Buffet hands down nothing beats it.

Contra was a great game I loved it. Have you guys noticed the single controler thing they sell at the mall that has all the game systems in it. They have all the classics


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Sota: My wife bought me one of those and put it in my Christmas stocking. It was kind of fun at first, but I lost the entertainment value. Just can't compare Contra to Halo 2.


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

ande, yeah iv'e had that to, but i didn't like how u actually had to get up and do physical activity to play that game, when i think of video games i think of me sitting my fat A$$ down, and only moving my fingers to touch the buttons, and occassionally reaching for a soda if i have one with me :beer: 
call me lazy but thats the fun of video game!!


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Nothing can beat dropping back and launching a 110 yard BOMB..........God I actually wish I had an original Nintendo. I wonder how many times those game cartridges got blown into....


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess the king got to him


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

no doubt the best game ever is Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles for super nintendo. big apple-3 AM. tecmo was too complicated, too many plays! :lol:


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

TripleB, i think thats just because u don't understand football,because u never played it, oh i take that back u never played it well.  
:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Honeslty, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles can't hold a candle to the classics that Nintendo has.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There...how's THAT for a hijacked thread! :lol:


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

870xps, though i dont agree with everything u say, i do bleed the tarheel blue like u, and appaerently we shoot the same gun :beer: , but anyway what happened to our heels man?


----------



## Team 870 (Mar 2, 2006)

870 XPRS likes boys, and thats all i have to say about that


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

WTF was the topic again??? LMAO!


----------

